# Running Speaker Wires at Right Angle



## Diy_Sandy (Nov 20, 2012)

https://www.icloud.com/photostream/#A7GY8gBYGj1H8L

I will be using a flex bit to drill through the 3 stud along the green line, how do I proceed afterwards?

Thanks!
Sandy


----------



## AllanJ (Nov 24, 2007)

What difficulties have you run into or do you anticipate?


----------



## Diy_Sandy (Nov 20, 2012)

My concern will be the flex bit coming out from wall when drilling , since there are drywalls on both the front and back and it is very hard to control the flex bit.


----------



## gec5741 (Apr 23, 2013)

Have considered using a right angle drill instead? I had a similar situation and I had the flex bit do exactly what your afraid of. I went to the right angle drill and it worked great for what I was doing. I was going up from my basement into my first floor office.

edit: I just looked at your photo and see now what your looking at. My suggestion may not apply.


----------

